
The Disturbing Truth About How Airplanes Are Maintained Today - rock57
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/11/airplane-maintenance-disturbing-truth?mbid=social_cp_facebook_wir
======
hbbio
This was already posted and discussed here 5 days ago!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538037)

------
mhb
Vanity Fear: Mexicans and El Salvadorans may be turning wrenches on your
airplane

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10570702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10570702)

------
modeless
Sounds to me like "dey took er jerbs" fear mongering. Anecdotes without
statistics are suspicious. US mechanics are hardly infallible. Show me the
statistics about maintenance errors in the US vs elsewhere and we'll see.

